
Automated front-end testing is not working - fanf2
https://blog.logrocket.com/automated-testing-is-not-working/
======
yellowbuilding
I’m not sure if node has something comparable, but python’s splinter feels
like the perfect trade-off for me. I don’t like browser tests and splinter
lets me spend as little time as possible small tests that I don’t mind
deleting later.

~~~
SahAssar
I've never used splinter, but it looks similar to nightwatch for node, which
has been working pretty okay for me.

